# Marriott Desert Springs Villas 1&2



## budmeyer12 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't see a lot mentioned in tug about Marriott Desert Springs Villas or Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert. I see that the Villas are somewhat connected to a JW which would be a big plus....is this like Canyon Villas in Phx were it just across the street. Has anyone stayed at these resorts and what's your opinion....likes, dislikes, good or bad?


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 20, 2013)

Bud, I own at DSV II and we love it there.  Living in NJ it's a long trip but we go there every year(going back 1st week in Nov).  The JW Marriott is adjacent to the Villas and offer some great features to tAke Advantage of with discounts offered for Villa own weds such as Golf on 2 great courses, a great Spa with a tranquil pool, some nice restaurants, etc.  you can get there via an easy walk, a shuttle bus or drive over.  It's a great resort with a beautiful setting and great location.  I can go on and on.  If you want more info feel free to message me.  Shadow Ridge is a few miles away and is also a great resort but no hotel adjacent.  
Brian


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 20, 2013)

I own a week at DSVII, also, and love it there.  The grounds are beautiful, and the units are comfortable and spacious.  DSVI has different amenities, I believe, so maybe one of those owners will chime in.  Jean


----------



## bastroum (Jul 20, 2013)

Can't go wrong with either one. DSV 1 are slightly larger, however, the studio portion is cramped for 2 people. Smallest I'd stay in would be a 1BD.


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 20, 2013)

One difference from Canyon Villas:
At Canyon Villas, you can use the pool at the JWMarriott. (at least you could the several times I stayed there.)
At DSV II, you can't. I'm not sure about DSV I. At one time you could, but I think they changed it. Someone else will have to comment on that though.

I like all 3 resorts, and usually go to one of them every year.


----------



## Empty Nest (Jul 20, 2013)

I did a search and found 352 posts about Shadow Ridge AND Desert Springs 1 and 2.   We have owned both for many years. (Bought Shadow Ridge pre-construction.)

We like Palm Desert so much we bought a home there last year.

The JW Desert Springs is very close to the villas 1 and 2.  We would walk there every morning to get a paper.

Shadow Ridge has great pools for families with children and beautiful mountian vistas. 

We live in flat land Minnesnowta (Minne-sauna this week) so never tire of the desert.


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 20, 2013)

budmeyer12 said:


> I don't see a lot mentioned in tug about Marriott Desert Springs Villas or Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert. I see that the Villas are somewhat connected to a JW which would be a big plus....is this like Canyon Villas in Phx were it just across the street. Has anyone stayed at these resorts and what's your opinion....likes, dislikes, good or bad?



Own at DSVI and a bud owns at DSVII. All of us have also stayed at Shadow Ridge Enclaves. 

BY FAR we prefer the size of DSVI. The extra space can't be minimized!!! And you can't beat the JW access. The pool and gym rock. Unfortunately, weekend access to the JW weekend pool party has ended. I only bring this up because the age difference between the JW and DSVI and II shared master pool is dramatic.  And with all due respect, I mean DRAMATIC!


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jul 20, 2013)

rpgriego said:


> Unfortunately, weekend access to the JW weekend pool party has ended. I only bring this up because the age difference between the JW and DSVI and II shared master pool is dramatic.  And with all due respect, I mean DRAMATIC!



You forgot to mention that some guys might have to bring an ice pack with them to the JW weekend pool party.......and the older ones, binoculars.


----------



## stoler527 (Jul 20, 2013)

*DSV I versus Canyon Villas*

We own a week at DSV I. We wish we owned at Canyon Villas instead. We exchange into Canyon Villas every chance we get. We have been trading our DSV I week for the last five years since our daughter has refused to go there. 

We had a nasty experience on our last trip to DSV I with terrible horrendous problems with service from the staff. For example, when we arrived after a twelve hour drive from Salt Lake City, the desk clerk insisted that we had a reservation for a studio, when we had reserved a one bedroom. Luckily I was able to produce the written confirmation. At that point he said that there were no one bedrooms and we would have to take the studio anyway. We eventually got our one bedroom after waiting an hour and dealing with the manager. The rest of the week was a nightmare with experiences like being locked out of the room randomly and people spraying the room with strong insecticide while we were out. We had no notice in advance of the spraying and my daughter has asthma. The large party of young men staying above us would throw lit cigarette butts off their balcony where many of them were smoking. Marriott staff refused to do anything even though the resort is non smoking and it meant that we could not use our patio because of the smoke. I could go on and on. 

While we don't own at DSV II, we have stayed there several times and have never had a problem at all. The rooms are smaller, but very pleasant. We stayed at Jasmine Court and also enjoyed it. It was a bit isolated, but felt more private. We liked the pool there and swam almost every day. 

When we stayed at Shadow Ridge, my impression was that there were many families with children staying there. The rooms are even smaller than DSV II. 
In one room, the dishwasher door blocked the access to the kitchen.

If I were buying in Palm Desert, I would buy at DSV II. DSV I has higher maintenance fees and I think that the layout of the unit with the isolated second bedroom is a disadvantage. However, if space is important to you, buy at DSV I.

If I could have a do-over, I would buy at Canyon Villas over any of the three Palm Desert Resorts.


----------



## rpgriego (Jul 21, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> If I could have a do-over, I would buy at Canyon Villas over any of the three Palm Desert Resorts.



Interesting... We've thought about trading into CVs, but declined thinking it would be small units like Shadow Ridge. What do you base your preference on? Hopefully, you'll convince me to give CVs a try!


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 21, 2013)

budmeyer12 said:


> I don't see a lot mentioned in tug about Marriott Desert Springs Villas or Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert. I see that the Villas are somewhat connected to a JW which would be a big plus....is this like Canyon Villas in Phx were it just across the street. Has anyone stayed at these resorts and what's your opinion....likes, dislikes, good or bad?



We traded into the various Marriott in the desert for many years prior to buying at DSV1. As others have mentioned, the units at DSV1 are very large. The studio has two regular size beds. Owners and guests here have access to the  JW facilities Monday-Friday, but our maintenance fees are about $75 higher for this benefit. DSV2 does not have this access.

As I recall, DSV2 units have a large bed (I don't remember the size) and a hide-a-bed couch. The units are a little smaller than DSV2.

Owners is both DSV1 and 2 have access to all of the pools throughout the timeshare resort. One of the pools on the DSV2 side of the resort is more geared toward kids.  In general, I think most people feel the pools at Shadow Ridge are better for kids.  Depending on the make up of your group, that could be good or bad.

We liked Shadow Ridge as well, but it seemed a lot more crowded the DSV1 or 2. The building are 3 stories tall rather than 2 stories. As new develops usually do, they squeeze more into a smaller space. The rooms were nice, just not as big.

For us, we prefer DSV1, but would be happy to stay at either of the other resorts.

Good luck with your search and choice.  This is a good time to buy.


----------



## klpca (Jul 21, 2013)

For what it's worth, last time we stayed at DSVII (Nov 2012) they mentioned that for $10 per day (I assume per person) that we could go over to the JW, Monday - Friday. We were too busy to do this so I have no personal experience with the specifics. I just wanted to put it out there in case someone who was staying at DSVII was interested.

Btw we bought DSVII as a trader and after staying there for a week decided that we would be using it instead. It is much nicer than we anticipated. The grounds are beautiful, as are the recently remodeled interiors. We'll be staying at DSVI later this week. We can't wait to check out the larger units.


----------



## stoler527 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Canyon Villas*

The rooms at Canyon Villas are spacious and well furnished. 
The service from the staff is excellent. They really seem to care.
The grounds are well kept up and have activity areas such as a garden and volleyball net.
There is complete access to the pool at the Marriott Hotel. it has a lazy river, etc.
The pools at the actual resort are nice and there is a children's play area with squirting equipment.
Right across the street is a giant mall with several buildings, free standing restaurants, a Barnes and Noble, and a movie theater. Also a grocery store.
Nearby is Taliesin West, where Frank Lloyd Wright lived part of the year. We always go on a tour.
The staff impressed me with their response to a haboob that happened once when we were there. They were on top of it with warning to guests and even special movies in the clubhouse to keep kids happy and occupied.
Scottsdale is full of interesting things to do. We don't play golf and so need other places to go and things to see. 
Now that I am starting to sound like a Marriott brochure, I will stop.
We love this resort. Other people with different preferences may not like it.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 21, 2013)

*Palm Desert vs. Scottsdale*

I'm sure there are many fans of both Canyon Villas and the 3 Palm Desert Marriott properties, but as pointed out by several others here, the properties are all quite varied.  For me, I've been to both locations (AZ and CA) and really prefer the Palm Desert area which is why we always go back.  I'm not sure if Crafty wishes he bought at Canyon Villas due to the location or because of the layout of the units or because of the rude treatment by Marriott staff on one visit to DSV.  
We once had an issue at DSV I where we had to change our villa, late in the evening.  The staff could not have been more accommodating taking us around to multiple villas to assure we were satisfied, including "crossing over" to DSV II, which is really a completely separate property for administrative services.
We too have taken advantage of the JW Marriott pool during week days when it is relatively empty (being a large convention center, most guests don't use the pool there).  I don't remember exactly how we gained admittance as it might have been right after playing golf at the JW golf courses where the club house is adjacent to the pool area.  Love the suggestion about the binoculars on the weekend...it is quite a scene at the pool there then!


----------



## budmeyer12 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Desert Springs villas 1 &2*

Thanks for all the information everyone. Tug, as always, has been a great site for reliable information. 
Our son is getting married next year near the Desert Palms area and this would be a great place for our family to stay and kind of make it a family vacation[16 of us] after the wedding is over. Our family vacations have usually been to Florida, Royal Palms and Imperial Palms at the World Center, since we live on the east side of the States.....and this will be a nice change. I just wanted to be sure its as nice as it looks on the web site. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 24, 2013)

We have stayed at all 3 palm desert locations multiple times and own at shadow ridge. We like all three properties for different reasons. Our kids are 10 and 7 now so we prefer to stay at shadow ridge because it has more for kids like pool slide, splash play zone and really big activity center. When they were little we liked desert springs villas better because it seems more peaceful and I loved the proximity and access to the JW. The units at DSV are large, but they are some of the largest in the system because they are older. Shadow ridge is still generously 1250 sq. ft for then original villages section. Enclaves are even smaller at 1100 at shadow ridge, so we of course prefer villages which is where we own anyway.  If you have just you and spouse, I think you would really enjoy either DSV property. The lockout unit with DSV 1 is quite detatched so not good if you have young kids with you. Young adults would enjoy the night club at the JW and the hip pools over there.

In general, you can't go wrong with all three, they are beautiful and we keep going back again and again.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Crafty527 said:


> DSV I has higher maintenance fees and I think that the layout of the unit with the isolated second bedroom is a disadvantage. However, if space is important to you, buy at DSV I.
> 
> If I could have a do-over, I would buy at Canyon Villas over any of the three Palm Desert Resorts.



Your comments really surprise me but I guess its better that everyone liking all the same things. I do own at DSV I, but have stayed at all the resorts (except Shadow Ridge). We enjoyed our stay at Canyon Villas but just didn't feel the resort was as nice as DSV I and II. However, I could see where if you had young children they might prefer the pool at Canyon Villas, more water features. However few of the units have any sort of view, and most all at DSV I & II have golf course views.

Also on the DSV I second bedroom, its not ideal for families with very young children but for families with young adults or other couples its perfect.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 25, 2013)

Because we have a son living in LA we go to Palm Desert frequently. I would not buy in Palm Desert as I find it easy to get in with fairly weak trades. Over the years I have used my bronze and silver Barony Beach weeks to get pretty much what I want. We will be at DSV1 in a 2-bedroom over Thanksgiving this year using a January 2013 Barony week. We will be going back again the last week in January 2014 using a early March Barony week. To be fair though, the silver week is a good trader and I use it ever other year to get a gold season trade at the Aruba Ocean Club to add on to the week we own.

I like the size of DSV1 and the new workout space.


----------



## diamondgirl (Jul 25, 2013)

As of last week, I can now say that we have stayed at all 4 properties (MDS I&II, Shadow Ridge and Canyon Villas). Can't go wrong with any of them, but since I am the picky person that I am, as of today (right now at MDS II), I prefer and LOVE MDS I. We stayed one week their last week (for the first time ever) and moved to MDS II today. For the past 11 years, we stay at MDS II and thought we would switch it up a bit this year. Glad we did because MDS I it will be from here on out. Nothing bad to say about MDS II, but MDS I is more spacious all around. From the interior to the extra long balcony. The lock out at MDS I is definitely not for you if you have small children. But if you have teenagers or grownups travelling with you, it is a better set up. Shadow Ridge is nice as well, but a lot smaller, as is Canyon Villas. I simply prefer larger units !


----------



## skyequeen (Jul 25, 2013)

We stayed a week at Desert Springs in a unit backing up to the hotel about 2 years ago.  It was not our best Marriott visit.  Housekeeping made a mistake and unlike other Marriott timeshares they could not get it corrected.  I believe it took 3 or 4 requests.  Otherwise the unit was old but well cared for. Of course, we usually do not play golf, so the best aspects of the resort were lost on us.  We found the Marriott hotel there boring.  The surrounding countryside should not be missed:  Joshua Tree National Park, the wine town of Temecula.  Plus there was a huge tamale festival nearby when we were there. Quite a treat.  I don't know that we would ever go back though.  BTW, there are thousands of windmills in the valley making up Palm Springs and Palm Desert, which was interesting but not particularly attractive, and certain times of year smog pollution covers the valley.  Old Palm Springs is a bit depressed also. Not things I knew before going and not at all what I expected.  I'm guessing for West Coast folks this is a great destination for weeks at a time, but not for Easterners.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 25, 2013)

*A Getaway*



skyequeen said:


> We stayed a week at Desert Springs in a unit backing up to the hotel about 2 years ago.  It was not our best Marriott visit.  Housekeeping made a mistake and unlike other Marriott timeshares they could not get it corrected.  I believe it took 3 or 4 requests.  Otherwise the unit was old but well cared for. Of course, we usually do not play golf, so the best aspects of the resort were lost on us.  We found the Marriott hotel there boring.  The surrounding countryside should not be missed:  Joshua Tree National Park, the wine town of Temecula.  Plus there was a huge tamale festival nearby when we were there. Quite a treat.  I don't know that we would ever go back though.  BTW, there are thousands of windmills in the valley making up Palm Springs and Palm Desert, which was interesting but not particularly attractive, and certain times of year smog pollution covers the valley.  Old Palm Springs is a bit depressed also. Not things I knew before going and not at all what I expected.  I'm guessing for West Coast folks this is a great destination for weeks at a time, but not for Easterners.



I feel you on this post.  I live just under 2 hours from Palm Desert. I go once, sometimes twice in a year. This is just a respite from the grind.  I love going in the summer actually right after work is out. I am an educator. It's peaceful, I can go and it's cheap. I use very few of my points since it's low demand season.  However, if I was coming from New York or anywhere else on the east coast, I would not be making more than one trip. In fact, Palm Desert might be a day trip or at the very most 2 nights.   The snowbirds from Canada love Palm Desert from January to April. They have reason to be appreciative as the escape the frost.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 27, 2013)

diamondgirl said:


> As of last week, I can now say that we have stayed at all 4 properties (MDS I&II, Shadow Ridge and Canyon Villas). Can't go wrong with any of them, but since I am the picky person that I am, as of today (right now at MDS II), I prefer and LOVE MDS I. We stayed one week their last week (for the first time ever) and moved to MDS II today. For the past 11 years, we stay at MDS II and thought we would switch it up a bit this year. Glad we did because MDS I it will be from here on out. Nothing bad to say about MDS II, but MDS I is more spacious all around. From the interior to the extra long balcony. The lock out at MDS I is definitely not for you if you have small children. But if you have teenagers or grownups travelling with you, it is a better set up. Shadow Ridge is nice as well, but a lot smaller, as is Canyon Villas. I simply prefer larger units !


We used to own at the DSV-I and would never stay anywhere else but had to try it one time because that was what was available.

We were lucky to get a nice view in every direction and the condo was light and comfortable but not refurbished yet.  The staff was very accommodating and they were voted #1 resort that year.






They were in the process of refurbishing the condos in I and II and both looked nice but very different in color scheme.






DSV-II in the warm color scheme.






The colors are not as bright as in the photo here.






DSV-I in the softer pastels.  The living room furniture hadn't arrived yet but they showed us the model anyway.  All finished condos were occupied that week.











View from the DSV-II condo buildings towards the DSV-I condo buildings with a narrow strip of golf course adjacent to the water.  We really like the desert and certainly when it is cooling off after a very warm day even in May.  This happened to be the week of the Super Moon too and we could see it from our balcony.


----------

